# What will fit?Will anything fit?



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
I was wondering what (if anything) can I fit in a 2.5gal with gandalf?
He is a tailbiter and I have heard it can be beneficial to add a little buddy, I'm not saying he's lonely, but I'm ready to try anything to stop the tailbiting!Also frogs are in no way going to be going in there-it wouldn't be fair to the frog especially since if the frog were to swallow one of gandalf's pellets it would cause internal blockage, I like the idea of some shrimp, or even a snail-still trying to decide on snails...

All suggestions would be appreciated, I understand a snail probably wouldnt be possible due to the bioload but I would like to have a look at this possibility just in case! 

Thanks


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci (Jun 11, 2012)

maybe a few ghost shrimp?a warning though, i woke up one day after buying two new ghost shrimp and one was entirely missing and the other one was....well it was gross to look at haha


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci (Jun 11, 2012)

i would advise instead buying decorations for your tank! an ample amount of decorations keeps your betta from getting bored while also adding beauty to the tank!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

he has a rather large decoration which he adores and a leaf hammock and live plant, I dont think anymore decor will fit!


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci (Jun 11, 2012)

is your betta aggressive?


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say go with either snails, instead of shrimp. I bought 6 red cherry shrimp yesterday for a 26 gallon divided and both my VT and CT hunted them down, I believe I just watched the last one get eaten.... I hope they enjoyed their 12$ meal... at least the two malaysian trumpet snails are doing okay since they can't bite through their shells.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Not with other species as far as I know, but with females...woooow he can beat them up, what sort of snail would be ok for a 2.5 gallon considering there is also gandalfs bioload to factor in?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Nerite snail


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, will have a look on google and see what they're like!Thanks
I found a little catfish I like the look of: _Otocinclus tapirape-_it's the smallest type of oto, I was wondering, do those need to be in a group or could I keep one on it's own with gandalf?


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Ok, will have a look on google and see what they're like!Thanks
> I found a little catfish I like the look of: _Otocinclus tapirape-_it's the smallest type of oto, I was wondering, do those need to be in a group or could I keep one on it's own with gandalf?


You could, but you have to make sure that they'll be small enough for their entire life to fit in a 2.5 gallon. Algae eating catfish are pooping machines since they graze all the time. So you also have to remember it will spike the ammonia and you'll have to change the water more frequently. Also, if you don't have algae in there you'll have to feed it too.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol I feed my catfish anyway, it is 2.4cm's at its largest I believe!
What about a dwarf puffer?(love those little guys!)I've heard they can be violent though...


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Lol I feed my catfish anyway, it is 2.4cm's at its largest I believe!
> What about a dwarf puffer?(love those little guys!)I've heard they can be violent though...


I believe they need to be kept in species specific tank, and they would be very aggressive towards a betta so I'd go against getting one.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok I thought you might say that, dwarf puffers off the list!I think I will go with the _Otocinclus tapirape-gotta find the common name  Thanks people for your input!_


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Otos are a social (shoaling) fish so you would need to get at least 4.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, chrexis said I could keep one solo?


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Woops, must have missed the last part of that question ^_^'. Didn't read the question about whether they're social. What Freyja said >.>


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ohhh ok


----------



## Crazykat (Nov 23, 2010)

None of these fish species are appropriate for a 2.5 gallon tank. Bettas are really the only fish that can live in such a relatively small tank. If anything, putting another fish in there is going to stress your betta out more. Snails have a lot of waste, so I would recommend not putting one in a small tank like that. You'd have to do some serious water changes. If you really feel the need to put another creature in the tank, go for ghost shrimp, but understand that in all likelihood, they are going to end up as betta munchies. Remember, bettas are by nature very solitary. Think carefully about whether putting another fish in there is something your betta wants or something you want. Decide responsibly 

If you want to make your betta more comfortable, get some decorations or plants so he has lots of places to hide. Try live plants if you want! Anubias, java fern or moss, anacharis and wisteria work really well in a 2.5 gal and can get by without dirt and with low light. 
Good luck with your betta!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm pretty sure dwarf puffers are brackish fish, as far as i have learned.


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

I find switching around decor helps keep my bettas interested. Even in a ten gallon with a solitary betta I wasn't able to keep him from attacking everything else (including 5 tetras, 12 ghost shrimp, a pleco, several snails; all at different times. ALRIGHT! I get it. You want the tank to yourself lol).

Every other water change or so I switch the decor of their tanks, which keeps them entertained and gives them something to really investigate. I've heard of people with success with a ping pong ball, air stones (bubbles!!), new plants, and the like. Variety are a betta's best friend 

In that size, I'd be hesitant to get more than a shrimp, and they like to have like, 5 to school in. Good luck!


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Ive been researching everything for the tank and the Betta, and found on some site a clear shrimp tunnel. The tunnel allows the shrimp to feel as if they are hidden/safe (radar tells them this), yet are still in view. I dont know the size of the tunnels, nor the shrimp size, but perhaps this would work for a while.

Poor shrimp, lol. What a shock to get sharked by your tank mate! :-(

Oh, perhaps having a school would help. Some people do report it works out, but i think you would need a bigger tank.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Even in a 26 gallon my shrimp were hunted down and eaten one by one. Because of them he now cruises his gravel looking for food and will actually pick up his sunken pellets if I missed one. I bought 6, 4 were eaten within 24 hours the other two were alive by luck and their own intelligence but they only last maybe 4 extra days before they were inevitably caught.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh, god, poor shrimp. Yeah, thats what i thought would happen, too.


----------

